# DNP mouth sores?



## Jin (Aug 8, 2020)

Is this a thing? Never got them before whilst running DNP. Have two currently. Notably novel feeling and in placement.


----------



## Steamboat (Aug 8, 2020)

I’ve never gotten mouth sores from any DNP runs , however I have gotten them from AAS, are you running anything else....?


----------



## Steamboat (Aug 8, 2020)

Some liquid Sarms too..culprit


----------



## Boogieman (Aug 8, 2020)

Nah, not a thing Jin, you probably just got the herp


----------



## Trump (Aug 8, 2020)

Prob just run down a bit


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 8, 2020)

Could be a symptom of agranulocytosis - crashed WBC count - which is a very rare side effect of DNP documented in the original data. By very rare, I mean only 8 cases from 100,000s of users. If this is a new run, then it goes with the territory of DNP acutely pummeling your immune system. 

You can get it confirmed with a basic FBC. Considering your medical history, and how comfortable you are risking serious infections, you may want to discontinue the run and try again some other time.

Valuable lesson to others: do not assume you'll always react the same to DNP. Treat each run as if it's your first.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 8, 2020)

Was about to same as RippedZilla, minus the indepth study portion. Could be a unique thing that happened on this run and/or part of something else that may have been in the background that increased it. Thats the odd thing about DNP, you can run it time and time again and not have any issues and then 1 run, you get some itchy rash - even from the same batch of pills. If its uncomfortable or not residing with benadryl, id stop the run and see where everything else is at.


----------



## Jin (Aug 8, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Could be a symptom of agranulocytosis - crashed WBC count - which is a very rare side effect of DNP documented in the original data. By very rare, I mean only 8 cases from 100,000s of users. If this is a new run, then it goes with the territory of DNP acutely pummeling your immune system.
> 
> You can get it confirmed with a basic FBC. Considering your medical history, and how comfortable you are risking serious infections, you may want to discontinue the run and try again some other time.
> 
> Valuable lesson to others: do not assume you'll always react the same to DNP. Treat each run as if it's your first.



Well, I’ve done a lot of strange drugs. I’ll add this to that list. 

Momma always said I was one in a million. Maybe she was right.....

I’m finally out of the middle of the bell curve for something.....

I have 5 DNP doses left, Enough Z pacs to destroy all the gut biome in Africa and an aversion to reasonableness. 
I will press on (for now). 

Have to carry this stuff in with me with me when I immigrate. Only way I can get it through the mail is if I have a letter from my local department of agriculture. 

Seems the cure for the condition is just to remove the offending agent. Not convinced that is what this is because I’m feeling chipper (I know that might be possible even with tanked WBC).  Good heads up. 

Thank you Zilla

And to clarify: this IS the same batch from all previous runs.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 8, 2020)

I am surprised anyone even touches this poison? I personally would never use dnp or clen.


----------



## Jin (Aug 8, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I am surprised anyone even touches this poison? I personally would never use dnp or clen.



I’ve done things that would make you blush, vomit, have an erection and want to kill yourself all at once. 

DNP is nothing.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 8, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I am surprised anyone even touches this poison? I personally would never use dnp or clen.




taken properly, its truly not bad. its the people that go overboard or take it alongside other things recklessly is where it becomes an issue.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 8, 2020)

Jin said:


> Ive done things that would make you blush, vomit, have an erection and want to kill yourself all at once.
> 
> DNP is nothing.


 Yeah I will pass on that! 

I prefer poisonous drugs that make me feel good like mescaline infused margaritas or DMT donuts! :32 (19):


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 8, 2020)

Multiple DNP runs, can't say I've ever noticed a correlation between the DNP and mouth sores but yea, like MetsFan mentioned each run is its own experiment.

If ye'd stop insisting on kissing me on the mouth in between sets it might help too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 8, 2020)

thats just herpies ..no worry its just for life


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’ve done things that would make you blush, vomit, have an erection and want to kill yourself all at once.
> 
> DNP is nothing.



well you gotta elaborate now


----------



## Spongy (Aug 9, 2020)

This is just like me  breaking out in a rash last run.  Same batch as multiple runs before with zero issues.  Just luck of the draw I suppose.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 9, 2020)

Never in the 2x I ran it.  I did break out in hives when coming off but that was it.


----------



## Jin (Aug 12, 2020)

Update.

Mouth sores have resolved. Might have had nothing to do with DNP. I guess we'll never know.

Tomorrow is the last dose.

____________

Zilla,

You mentioned DNP negatively affecting the immune system. There are people who hold the idea that it actually increases immunity by raising the core temperature.

If you are so inclined a thread on this topic would be not only interesting, but helpful in ensuring members aren't putting themselves at risk whilst thinking that are doing the opposite.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> You mentioned DNP negatively affecting the immune system.



This is hardly demonstrable. So many things can make the immune system sick and weaken while people doing protocols combined with DNP: caloric deficit, overtraining, physical stress, anabolic agents, sweating all day, sleeping with the windows open and the air fan on your face. I will say this, I haven't wanted a air fan for years, every time I use it I get a huge ear infection. DNP has never given me any cold or flu or infection.


----------

